# Shoot thru netting



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thought I would gather some info..What kind of luck have you had with (shoot thru netting) ... I personally have never tried it but I plan to look into ..All help and tips appreciated


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Never tried it but as bad as the mosquitos were in fayetteville the other day; im thinking of slinging an arrow through the mesh.....it was miserable brushing my blind in.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

It works great, I shoot rage -3 blade no problem hitting targets.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

I personally don't do it......but if I did I would shoot at a target a couple times first to check things out.


----------



## chief1008 (Sep 20, 2011)

Fixed blades only, don't try it with mechanicals.


----------



## camp ruby (May 25, 2017)

chief1008 said:


> Fixed blades only, don't try it with mechanicals.


this x 2


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

chief1008 said:


> Fixed blades only, don't try it with mechanicals.


I shoot my three blade rages no problem, killed several deer. Most of them all heart shots no deflection of arrow. Out to 30 yards no problem.


----------

